# Work order slowdown???



## Versatile812 (Mar 22, 2015)

We are in indiana and last summer it was crazy busy. We are an altisource vendor and i know the whole story with them. We also do pre-foreclosure work and its been really slow. We've been in this business for 1 year. Is this unusual for this time of year because im having to seriously consider getting back into the private sector. Any thoughts are much appreciated!!!


----------



## Mike Litoris (Apr 20, 2014)

I was super slow this time last year, but the opposite has been true for me this year. I have had a ton of bid approvals come through lately that I used to never get. Grass cuts are nonexistent though and I bought a third grass cut set up that may go to waste unless I take a few REO zones from SG or something.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

It is generally slow during winter, but u know the story with your client so that may be a factor also. I have been a bit slow also, but still steady


----------



## mille63 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Slow Here Too*

in Central Florida .... at least compared to this time last year. Not dead but about half of what I'd like to see.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Times are changing, the housing industry has stabilized, less foreclosures, etc. http://www.housingwire.com/articles/33346-wells-fargo-cutting-1000-mortgage-servicing-jobs


----------



## newreo (May 30, 2014)

JDRM said:


> Times are changing, the housing industry has stabilized, less foreclosures, etc. http://www.housingwire.com/articles/33346-wells-fargo-cutting-1000-mortgage-servicing-jobs


It's just Milwaukee though, but they all probably be cutting due to end of the programs that were out there and were forcing them to refinance and help struggling home owners. All banks purchased back bubble portfolio, I Am really concerned about outcome in long terms as market is far away from being healthy. But since Banks no longer forced to buy bad loans, they will cut expenses in areas where they can, such as loan servicing. When I talk to my bankers neither one of them states in the past two years that economy is blooming and housing market specifically. But hey, if it will turn around and really improves, I will be all excited


----------



## mille63 (Mar 20, 2014)

JDRM said:


> Times are changing, the housing industry has stabilized, less foreclosures, etc. http://www.housingwire.com/articles/33346-wells-fargo-cutting-1000-mortgage-servicing-jobs


Not so fast..........

http://www.housingwire.com/blogs/1-rewired/post/33363-shaky-housing-market-about-to-get-even-shakier


----------



## Yeah (Feb 9, 2015)

This line of work comes in waves. For me, I will go for weeks struggling to keep my guys and myself busy, then overnight a bunch of work orders will come in. All of a sudden we are working 7days a week 16hrs a day trying to keep on top of it all. I have learned that a slowdown can be a good thing. It can be a chance to catch up on equipment maintenance, book keeping, paperwork, etc.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

The flood gates have been opened, we got nailed yesterday. 40 w.o 's


----------



## david (Apr 11, 2012)

*Hi*

gates must still be locked where im at nothing in 10 days


----------



## All Island Handy (Dec 12, 2012)

IM ACTUALY ENJOYING THE BREAK BEFORE GRASS CUT SEASON STARTS,:thumbup::thumbup: ITS LIKE THIS EVERY YEAR FOR US, SEEMS THE WEEK BEFORE IS FAIRLY SLOW BUT THEN WE GET SLAMED ON 4/1/** AND WE STAY THAT WAY


----------

